# Solo Traveler to Montreal



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I'm traveling to Montreal this August 5-8. I've probably done every bit of research possible, and this will be my third time to the city (but first alone). I'm planning to spend my time exploring cultural pursuits like my last trip, (only will have better shoes on) and because it's my trip, not a quasi-business trip, I can't use my expense account or rely on my boss/father to pay. This means that things like Time Supper Club and such are out of the realm of possibility, and I need to know some stuff.

1. Cheap restaurants near Sherbrooke. I'm booked at the Omni Mont-Royal. Is this a pipe dream, or is there a St. Hubert or a Denny's nearby? (Problem solved. There are plenty of St. Huberts's around.)

2. Safer bars. Should I stick to my hotel bar or are most bars pretty safe? I won't be drinking late into the night, so perhaps my hotel bar will be best?

3. Cultural pursuits. What should I look for to do? Botanical gardens and biodome open at that time? What are the places a tourist like me should hit?

Thomas


----------



## Shvitzer (Jul 2, 2009)

Thomas,

I know you said you found plenty of St. Huberts around, but let me suggest Schwartz's Deli. They are a Montreal legend. Their smoked meat sandwiches are huge, relatively inexpensive, and absolutely delicious! So, not only are you getting a cheap meal, but you're also visiting a cultural icon in the city. Don't expect anything too fancy, though. They are, after all, a deli. 

Their address is*3895 Saint-Laurent Boulevard · Montreal, Quebec · H2W 1X9 · Canada · Tel: (514) 842-4813 · Fax: (514) 842-0800.

Their website also has directions: *

Enjoy your trip!

- Shvitzer	*


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Shvitzer,

I know about Schwartz. I love a good smoked meat sandwich and will definitely stop in if I'm nearby.

Do you have any suggestions on tourist attractions? I've got 2 full days to spend wandering about. I don't know how to fill all that time, assuming I don't spend the second day passed out in the hotel room, full of cheap wine. Of course, one can always go shopping at the Eatons center.

Thomas


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

Rent a bike and tour the city. Montreal has instituted the same public self-serve system as found in Paris. The bikes are centrally located at Metro stops and downtown areas.


----------



## Shvitzer (Jul 2, 2009)

Stop in to a CAA/AAA location and pick up a Tour Book. Lots of great info about things to see and do. If you're a CAA/AAA member, they're free; otherwise there's a nominal fee. Alternatively, you could borrow a guide book from the library.

You've probably already seen St. Joseph's Oratorio and the waterfront, so those books may help you with less well-known destinations.

- Shvitzer


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been to Montreal about a half dozen times and there is a ton to do. I would check out the Botanical Garden, Parc Jean Drapeau, go to top of Mont Royal and check out a festival at the Place des Artes and maybe take a river cruise. I usually park the car at the hotel and take the metro and bike around (there are over 300 miles of bike paths that cris-cross the city) and its generally very easy to get around in.

I would second Schwartz's Deli (rivals any in New York), but would really recommend Pommes Frites, a Quebec delicacy that is just French Fries, Gravy and topped with smoked meats and cheese...(I would have a cardiologist standing by)

Many of the stores also have end-of-season or sidewalk sales, so you might be able to pick up some nice threads (if Euro styling is your thing)

https://www.tourisme-montreal.org/


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Ed, what's the difference between Pommes Frites and Poutine. 

Thomas


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

D'oh, 

I knew I had put the wrong thing down. It is Poutine. Truly delicious.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

That makes sense. Pomme Frites translates as "apple fries" which is probably more correctly, "potato fries" because "pomme de terre" is a potatoe. Of course to call it "pomme de terre frites" would be outrageous. 

As for poutine, it's available across Canada. Any fast food restaurant can dish up some. But the best I've had is in Montreal. Its cheap and a staple of my poorer days.

Thomas


----------



## Shvitzer (Jul 2, 2009)

So, how was your trip?

- Shvitzer


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Friggin awesome. I bought lots of clothes and drank like a fish. 

Seriously thought, I wasn't used to paying in such a high end hotel. A few shots of Patron, a singapore sling and a Jack and Coke cost about 80 bucks. So rather than hanging around the hotel bar all weekend, I went out and saw the city. I had a friend join me and we saw the botanical gardens, biosphere, casino and went for a brief walk. 

Also, I was surprised by who had their hand out. The waiter in the hotel bar told me it wasn't a big deal to tip and that 15% was plenty. He was apparently unionized and made 15 bucks an hour, plus tips. At ten dollars a shot, he was definitely making a lot of coin. The only person who actually made it clear he was there for a tip was the bell captain and I slipped him a few bucks as soon as my luggage arrived. The doorman refused one. Taxi drivers were polite and a 12 dollar tip on a 38 dollar ride was perfect and they even helped me load my luggage at the airport after being tipped (when they could have drove off to pick up another fare).

Tom


----------

